# Shooting Video of Rhododendron Straight Wrist



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

This is the video of a practice session with the Rhododendron Natural Straight Wrist.

Single layer, 7/8"x7/8" x7 3/4 " ..004 latex 3/8 steel


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Let's try this thread again without the drama.

Good shooting WBTJR!


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow! Great shooting WBTJR! Looks like fun. Wish I could be there with ya.​


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

THANKS!


----------



## Pelletor (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice looking slingshot and very fine shooting..thanks for the video!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks!

Bill


----------

